# Would you buy this?



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just a quick survey, I recently made the below LED lighted sign in my shop and I'm going to start offering them for sale shortly. I also opened a wholesale account with the company that imports the USB powered LED strips. My goal is to sell completed signs, but I also wouldn't mind selling parts for you to make your own. For example over on a laser engraving forum I'm a member of I offered to sell the LED strips and custom made wood bases. Those guys do their own cutting and engraving of the acrylic. So over here I'd offer to sell the engraved acrylic sign and LED strip and then you guys can make your own customized wood base for them. Would there be an interest here in people doing this?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I haven't got a desk so no, sorry.

Nameplates aside though, that does look really good. Maybe you'd have more interest if it was general signage, for hotels or retail. I had a guy looking for signs for his off licence business (liquor store) for Wines of the World, so just stuff like 'France', 'Australia' etc, Just a thought.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

My guess is it would depend quite a bit on pricing


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Like Gary, I think it'll depend on price, but it is very cool.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think it looks cool but I don't think there would be a market in my area. As far as you selling your completed sign ,perhaps the" Wall Street Journal " would be a good place to advertise . If you can make a battery operated one that might broaden the market .


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice . What are the dimensions and what would be a rough price for something
like what you have pictured above ?

The piece looks roughly about 2' wide and about 8" high in the photo. Hard to tell.

I think you could sell the etched plexi to woodworkers without a CNC.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Pricing? I like it, but can I afford it? Or should I just make my own?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks great, I really like the look. It grabs your attention.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I think its cool. The USB power was a clever choice. I suppose I'd buy one. But in all honesty, I view it as a highly dicretionary purchase of a novelty product. That said, I wouldn't pay a ton for it.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd also suggest making it available in other sizes. To me, that looks a little on the large size-about twice as big as I'd like to see on a desk. I work from home, so I don't really have a use for one at the moment, though.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Have you thought about making house numbers? it will light up at night and for that reason alone people might be interested.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I would think there would be a market for it. I would suggest thinking beyond desk signs though. It seems there would be a lot of other uses with things like bar type signs and commercial applications.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I think it's a neat concept, but I think it may be better suited to something other than desk signs.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm away from my regular computer so I will get back to this more on Monday. The sign in the photo is 14 inches by 4 inches. And although it is a desk name plate that doesn't mean I can only make desk nameplates. I can make whatever you want. I'm planning on selling completed signs in this size range for about $65. So just the engraved acrylic and the led strip I could probably do for around $45. A lot depends on the engraving. Text is very simple but graphics often will require computer work because they have to be made laser ready. If you already have a graphic in high quality black and white line art it's usually not difficult to engrave. But I've had people send me photos of an embroidered patch and with something like that I have to completely redo the art work and that can cost $100 or more.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pricing here's where I'll start. The sign in the photo is 13 3/4" by 4". It is 3/8" thick cast acrylic. That means it's the good stuff. Looks and feels almost like glass, but it will scratch if you're not careful with it. So for a sign this size and cut square with the rounded corners and just text on it, I'll sell for $30. If you buy the sign I'll throw in the LED strip for $5 more. So $35 total plus shipping and if you're in CA sales tax. I'll charge actual cost for shipping. You make your own base. Obviously there are so many ways to customize these things it would be difficult for me to price out everything. So as you want more things or bigger sizes I'll add to the price. I can make smaller signs too, but I think I'm at a rock bottom price so the $30 will be a minimum price, even if you want a smaller sign.

If you want one, go to my website linked below and you can send me a message in the comment form and tell me what you want. Leave a phone number and email and I'll be in touch to make sure I make exactly what you want.


----------

